# "Detoxing" a myth?



## yellow11 (May 14, 2011)

Well according to the Guardian newspaper all the stuff you hear about needing to detox your body doesn't have any scientific basis -

http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2014/dec/05/detox-myth-health-diet-science-ignorance

One thing I would say is that probably everyone on here has a severely compromised digestive system so what might be true for a normal person so to speak mightn't be for us. Don't know it's all very confusing


----------



## alexolx123 (Dec 6, 2014)

where is the science in that article? just because a doctor starts calling someone quack doesnt make it valid

I dont believe much in detoxing but as long as you ingest natural vibrant and healthy foods responsably, I dont see how it cant be better than keep putting processed/chemical filled/added salt/added sugar and more into your sistem every day like most people do

actually I think your body "detox" everytime you breath and everytime your kidneys work, everytime you go to the bathroom, everytime you sweat, so..stoping putting crap for it to "detox" and for instance, ingesting things that promote a overall well functioning system seems reasonable to me that will have much different impact on how your body works

however, I never "detoxed" myself nor I promote it. And I do believe there is lots of scams that uses "detox" to make money.. but that happens in every business


----------

